# I Just recycled.....



## Guest (Oct 24, 2007)

......an old ironing board cover and one of my kids old t shirts!!!

I made a dog coat following the pattern someone here gave a link to. 

It took me one hour, and I am rather pelased with it.

It is a green checked material, the plain green bit has a yellow duck on, the patterned bits are either floral pattern or checkered (alternating) and I put one yellow bow on it.

I dont have any velcro yet to finish it completely, but I am rather chuffed.
it is lined with a jasper conran t shirt lol.

Shame I cant put photo's of it up at the moment (I should be able to by the weekend) and even bigger shame I dont have a chi to wear it!! 

But I am so pleased the link was posted, that is the second evening I havent been bored!!! It is giving me something to do.


----------



## DlTobin (May 15, 2007)

Yeah You!!
That is being VERY crafty! I look forward to the pictures of it!


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2007)

i wouldnt if i were you, it isnt very good!

I made another one tonight, from an old pair of pink curtains lol.

Will be making more, and am thinking of sending them to a lcoal dog shelter or maybe the chihuahua rescue or soemthing seeing as I dont need them...


----------



## Kat & Jinxy (Jul 7, 2006)

Well done! I can't wait to see pics of them! 
It's very nice of you to take them to your local shelter.


----------



## DlTobin (May 15, 2007)

Ok YES I am looking forward to seeing the pics! Now you are WAY ahead of me I have never even tried ot make make anything in my whole life(sew) So see you are leaps and bounds ahead of me.
I think that is a GREAT idea to give to the shelters and if you get real good like every other one sell and sack the money away for the purchase of your chi!


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2007)

made another one, this one took me the last two evenings to do, again out of the pink curtains, but a proper dress style rather than the basic dog coat style. 
hubby is back from visiting his folks tomoorrow, so I'll ask him about getting the camera sorted. 
Have to say i have a rather sore thumb and middle finger now from all this sewing ( I dont have a machine, and have never used one so would not know what to do with it anyway lol)

It really is passing the time for me...

the chi _might_ not be as far off as I first thought either, Initally I was thinking it could take me a year to find one. now I am thinking it wont be quite that long. At least I am hopefull


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2007)

just been ebaying and ordered some pink tulle some ivory tulle, some laura ashley fabric, some lacey white trimming, some teddy fabric and these patterns....

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....om=R40&_trksid=m37&satitle=270177527828&fvi=1


----------



## DlTobin (May 15, 2007)

oh those look darling! I love that laura ashley fabric they have such pretty fabric.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2007)

I have ordered two diff types, one red one white with lilac stripes. I cant wait to get the patterns and start working on them

not sure if anyone is intersted but these are the fabrics I plan on working with....



laura ashely









laura ashley


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2007)

*i went mad and got this lot......*

going to be busy for a while....



































































cant wait for all this and the patterns to arrive so i can hopefully improve on waht I have done so far. i find I am really enjoying making the stuff, even if it isnt all that good.


----------

